# Hurricane ALL STAR Series 2009/10



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Well its that time of the year again....


2009/10 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series……5th year


5 total races……7 total races for VTA only

October 3rd-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

November 7th-Victory RC Raceway in Green Bay, WI
http://www.victoryhobbies.com/index.html

November 15th-Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN USVTA SERIES
www.summitrcraceway.com points for VTA ONLY
Doors open at 8am racing at 12pm local time

December 12th-RC Performance in Madison, WI
http://www.rcperformance.com/

December 19th- Michiana RC Raceway--Mishawaka, IN USVTA SERIES
http://www.michianarc.com points for VTA ONLY
Doors open at 10am local time racing at 1pm

January 23rd-S&N Trackside in Brookfield, WI
http://www.trackside.com/

February 20th-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


These dates might change do to weather or some other circumstance.

Classes
1/12th scale 13.5 single cell lipo/17.5 4 cells
Novice/Sportsman…..17.5
Stock Rubber……17.5
Super Stock Rubber….13.5
RCGT……17.5
Trans AM….21.5
F1…….Silver Can 13,500 RPM limit
WGT…..13.5 Single Cell Lipo

Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that.

Start time
Doors open at 8am….open practice until 12:00pm
First Qualifier at 12:10pm….3 total qualifiers and single mains.
8 cars max per heat and or main

Rules…..
Sedan/RCGT weight…..1420g
VTA weight.......1450g
1/12th weight……795g
WGT…..930g

Ride height
Sedan classes 5mm
1/12th, WGT and F1 3mm

No lipo can be charged at a rate higher then 5amps
No lipo warming/cooling device is allowed….lipo can’t be +/- 15deg above or below ambient room temp.
No lipo higher then 8.44V for 2 cell packs and 4.22V of Single cell packs will pass tech.
Every lipo must be charged in a lipo sack or protective device.

1/12th scale
Any foam tire
13.5 with ROAR approved single cell lipo or 17.5 4cell
Any 13.5 or 17.5 ROAR approved brushless motors….. All motors must remain stock no hybrid motors.

Sedan classes (Novice/Sportsman, Stock Rubber & Supper Stock Rubber)
Any ROAR approved body on the T2 body list
Any Pre-mounted tire
Any ROAR approved 17.5 and 13.5 motor….all motors must remain stock no hybrid motors.

RCGT
Only HPI part #4495 26mm Pro-compound Belted tires with Stock inserts allowed
Only 26mm rims that are Non-Dish rims
Any 190mm or 200mm GT or non ROAR body is allowed so no “Race” body…i.e. Stratus, Mazda 6, Alfa etc.
Only the wings that come with the body or after market molded plastic TC wings from HPI can be used….no Mazda or race body wings can be fitted.
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time

Trans AM
Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed.
Tires must have full visible tread on tire at first qualifier of the day.
Only Novak 21.5 motors are allowed.
All Current USVTA rules will be followed
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time



F1
Any RWD 2wd F1 car as long as it can use Tamiya size/style wheels
Only Tamiya style foam tires
Silver can motors >>13,500 rpm limit

WGT
Will follow Basic WGT rules
Only the Lilac compound Spec Foam tires with the stripe will be allowed to be used
Any 200MM body can be used but must retain the front lower splitter/lip of the body….so nothing super slammed low will be allowed to be raced.

Each class other then Novice will need to have a minimum of 5 cars to race that day….in the event that a class has less than 5 cars for the day it will be up to the race directors judgment to allow the racers to race but there will be no points awarded for that class on that day.

Awards…..
Awards to be given out based on turn out for the entire series…..
Example if a class averages 5-9 entries per race then there will be awards for the top 3…..if a class averages 10-19 entries there will be awards for the Top 5…..if a class averages 20+ entries per race then there will be awards for the Top 10 in points.

Points
Will be the standard format of 100, 99, 98 etc point system with 1 bonus point each race for the TQ of the class.
There will be 5 total races with 1 race(your lowest number) being your throw out
We will use the best 4 of the 5 races to count towards the overall point total with that throw out total being your tie breaker.

The only class these points will not be the same for will be for Trans AM…..This year the Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series will be run in conjunction with the USVTA Great Lakes Series. The USVTA GLS will have 7 total races with 5 races counting towards its point’s total. There will be two races in addition to the 5 regular Hurricane Series races ...1 additional race in November and 1 in January. The last USVTA GLS race will be the last All-Star Carpet Series race so awards will be handed out then. This also gives everyone in Trans AM an opportunity to make up a bad performance or a missed date at one of the additional races.

Rules and Dates are subject to change....
Please check out our Facebook page for updates as well...
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hurric...s/102677532856

FLYER:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...star-carpet-series-2009-2010-series-flyer.doc


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please feel free to join us even if you won't make all the races. 
It's good times, and a lot of good racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

1st race this Saturday - The Track @ Harbor Hobbies Winthrop Harbor IL


----------

